# The Stupidest,  Silliest , Worst  Most Inane Aliens , Monsters and Creatures of all time.



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2021)

What are you choices from Movies, tv shows,  computer games, novels,   graphics Novels and comics ?


----------



## Astro Pen (Dec 19, 2021)

The Ice Warriors.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 19, 2021)

It’s difficult to beat Robot Monster


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Dec 19, 2021)

The Coneheads






The Morons from Outer Space






The Strangerers


----------



## Droflet (Dec 19, 2021)

At the time I thought this guy must have really wanted to break into show business very badly indeed. That rubber suit had to be hot. Poor guy.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 19, 2021)

Can't believe this bloke wasn't first on the list


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 19, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> The Strangerers


The Strangerers was great.  I've never seen it repeated on TV, but YouTube of course


----------



## farntfar (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm sorry if I upset Anya Kimlin and others who liked him, but the Kandyman from Sylvester McCoy's Dr Who gets my vote.
A poorly made Bertie Bassett lookalike, who just got huffy and poured liquid sugar on people.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 19, 2021)

Droflet said:


> At the time I thought this guy must have really wanted to break into show business very badly indeed. That rubber suit had to be hot. Poor guy.
> 
> View attachment 84850





And suddenly I am craving a Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> It’s difficult to beat Robot Monster
> View attachment 84849



There wasn't enough money in the budget for a robot costume so, they were forced to improvise.  I think this was a 3D film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2021)

Droflet said:


> At the time I thought this guy must have really wanted to break into show business very badly indeed. That rubber suit had to be hot. Poor guy.
> 
> View attachment 84850



In the remastered Star Trek series , they did give the lizard  man blinking  eyes .  But .it really didn't help.  What makes it really look cheap is that the *Enterprise* episode In *A Mirror Darkly* , they had a CGI rendered  Gorn.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2021)

farntfar said:


> I'm sorry if I upset Anya Kimlin and others who liked him, but the Kandyman from Sylvester McCoy's Dr Who gets my vote.
> A poorly made Bertie Bassett lookalike, who just got huffy and poured liquid sugar on people.



This almost makes *Robot Monster* look really good.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Dec 20, 2021)

The Deadly Dustbins from Rod Hull's Doctor Who spoof Dr Emu. "RUBBISH! RUBBISH!" Couldn't find a clip or even a pic


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 20, 2021)

1977 film.....straight to TV...._Snow Beast. "It's half-human, it's half-animal....it's a cold-blooded killer"






_


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2021)

Venusian Broon said:


> 1977 film.....straight to TV...._Snow Beast. "It's half-human, it's half-animal....it's a cold-blooded killer"
> 
> View attachment 84868
> View attachment 84869_



It's an underpaid actor in a horrible costume.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 20, 2021)

Venusian Broon said:


> 1977 film.....straight to TV...._Snow Beast. "It's half-human, it's half-animal....it's a cold-blooded killer"_


This reminds me of a tagline I once saw for a movie: if your skin doesn’t crawl then it’s on too tight

Can’t remember the movie but the tagline stuck with me all these years.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 20, 2021)

There are several attempts at monster making in the 1950's and 60s that you just got to love. It's either that, or look a bit less closer every time you see it crawl across the screen. The trailers always look great.

Reptilicus
20 Million Miles To Earth
The Monster That Challenged the World


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Dec 20, 2021)

These from Battlefield Earth the movie, looks like snot hanging from their nose.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, but such a great movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, but such a great movie.



Shockingly, It didn't get  so much a a mention at the Oscars.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2021)

Roboshark. From the film Roboshark.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 20, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> The Deadly Dustbins from Rod Hull's Doctor Who spoof Dr Emu. "RUBBISH! RUBBISH!" Couldn't find a clip or even a pic


Was that an EBC programme?


----------



## Rodders (Dec 20, 2021)

Anyone mentioned Dark Star's beach ball alien?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Can't believe this bloke wasn't first on the list
> View attachment 84851



One the worst things ever to happen to the Star Wars universe.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Anyone mentioned Dark Star's beach ball alien?
> 
> View attachment 84875



The scenes with Sargent Pinback and the beachball alien are priceless.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Dec 20, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> Was that an EBC programme?


Yup - "Emu's  Broadcasting Company".


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 21, 2021)

Mouse said:


> Roboshark. From the film Roboshark.



So, this was one of Skynet's backup plans ?


----------



## Bick (Dec 23, 2021)

Giant extraterrestrial bird monster from _The Giant Claw_ (1957)


----------



## Rodders (Dec 23, 2021)

I think Foxbat won with the Robot Monster.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I think Foxbat won with the Robot Monster.



It too, was shut out on Oscar Night.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2021)

Bick said:


> Giant extraterrestrial bird monster from _The Giant Claw_ (1957)
> 
> View attachment 84942



One of the worst and silliest looking monsters of all time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2021)

Ian Fortytwo said:


> View attachment 84874
> These from Battlefield Earth the movie, looks like snot hanging from their nose.



Given each each  pair of ray ban sunglasses, put them out in the street , and nobody pay any attention to them whatsoever .


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 24, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Anyone mentioned Dark Star's beach ball alien?
> 
> View attachment 84875


I love this alien. One of my all-time favourites (especially when a dart gun is used on it).


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> I love this alien. One of my all-time favourites (especially when a dart gun is used on it).



It's very entertaining stuff.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 24, 2021)

The shark from Batman (1966).


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 24, 2021)

The Trollenberg terror (aka the crawling eye)


----------



## pogopossum (Dec 24, 2021)

My favorite Gorn sighting.
From the _*Big Bang Theory



*_


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Dec 27, 2021)

Mouse said:


> Roboshark. From the film Roboshark.


That appears to be not just a roboshark, but a robo LEGO shark!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 27, 2021)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> That appears to be not just a roboshark, but a robo LEGO shark!



I thought Tin Fin on *Sea Lab 2021* looked better.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 27, 2021)

*glances at his four _Sharknado _DVDs*

Er....nope, can’t think of any at all.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jan 18, 2022)

Wak and Neek from The Explorers (1985).


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 18, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> The Trollenberg terror (aka the crawling eye)
> View attachment 84987



Damn it ! I lost my contact lens !


----------



## Thomasmariel (Jan 23, 2022)

For the past 5 years or so, or even considerably longer than 5 years, I've had a soft spot for Jar Jar Binks. In novels, he was depicted as a performer for children on Naboo, in Theed; I would love to own a copy of this, of the book or comic that actually does this representation, for I love Jar Jar, outside platonic but outside fandom as well. Is it romance? I suppose not.

The general theory, of Jar Jar being a Darth was in fact quite pleasantly evocative, of certain ideas about imagery. However, I'm ultimately happy that Jar Jar stayed the way he was, which was a blast off that wasn't allowed to shoot up to the stars.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 23, 2022)

The Mighty Peking Man.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2022)

Guttersnipe said:


> Wak and Neek from The Explorers (1985).



Ruined that film for me.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2022)

*Godzilla vs Megalon   *  Megaton a the silly looking bug monster with drills for hands .


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jan 30, 2022)

The giant spiderbat money thing from Angry Red Planet


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 30, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> The giant spiderbat money thing from Angry Red Planet
> 
> View attachment 86041


It was very nearly a giant crab.   

The Red Tint that they  did was probably to mask the cheapness  of special effects and production values. It does give the film an intresting and distinctive look.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 30, 2022)

*The Robot Vs The Aztec Mummy * This is a must see silly monster movie !


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jan 30, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> It was very nearly a giant crab.
> 
> The Red Tint that they  did was probably to mask the cheapness  of special effects and production values. It does give the film an intresting and distinctive look.



From what I've read it was sort of the other way round. The process, called CineMagic, let them cut the costs of the Martian sets back from what was originally budgeted.  Once they had done some test footage (black and white negative solarised then tinted when printed onto colour stock) they realised they didn't need to do as much detail work.


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 1, 2022)

Thomasmariel said:


> For the past 5 years or so, or even considerably longer than 5 years, I've had a soft spot for Jar Jar Binks. In novels, he was depicted as a performer for children on Naboo, in Theed; I would love to own a copy of this, of the book or comic that actually does this representation, for I love Jar Jar, outside platonic but outside fandom as well. Is it romance? I suppose not.
> 
> The general theory, of Jar Jar being a Darth was in fact quite pleasantly evocative, of certain ideas about imagery. However, I'm ultimately happy that Jar Jar stayed the way he was, which was a blast off that wasn't allowed to shoot up to the stars.


@Phyrebrat will be pleased to read this. He often feels very lonely on his Jar Jar Appreciation Atoll.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Mar 13, 2022)

Thomasmariel said:


> For the past 5 years or so, or even considerably longer than 5 years, I've had a soft spot for Jar Jar Binks. In novels, he was depicted as a performer for children on Naboo, in Theed; I would love to own a copy of this, of the book or comic that actually does this representation, for I love Jar Jar, outside platonic but outside fandom as well. Is it romance? I suppose not.
> 
> The general theory, of Jar Jar being a Darth was in fact quite pleasantly evocative, of certain ideas about imagery. However, I'm ultimately happy that Jar Jar stayed the way he was, which was a blast off that wasn't allowed to shoot up to the stars.



I remember in one of Chuck Wendig's "Aftermath" novels there's a brief scene of an older, sadder Jar-Jar working as a clown in a children's hospital. The kids love him, the adults despise him. It was oddly moving.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 13, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> From what I've read it was sort of the other way round. The process, called CineMagic, let them cut the costs of the Martian sets back from what was originally budgeted.  Once they had done some test footage (black and white negative solarised then tinted when printed onto colour stock) they realised they didn't need to do as much detail work.



I would actual like to see them do s reboot  to this one.


----------



## OuttaInc (Mar 13, 2022)

The abomination from that E.T. knockoff "Mac and Me" (1988)


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 14, 2022)

OuttaInc said:


> The abomination from that E.T. knockoff "Mac and Me" (1988)
> 
> View attachment 87498



Almost makes Jar Jar Binks look really good.


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm thinking about the alien from the kid's tv series Helping Henry, back in the 1980s....he was a dining chair!


----------



## OuttaInc (Mar 14, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Almost makes Jar Jar Binks look really good.


LOL. That’s a tough sell. 

Nah, the only thing ‘Mac and Me’ was good for was as fodder for one of the best Mystery Science Theater 3000 episodes I have ever seen in my life (second only to Space Mutiny, in my opinion.)


----------



## Bick (Mar 14, 2022)

OuttaInc said:


> LOL. That’s a tough sell.
> 
> Nah, the only thing ‘Mac and Me’ was good for was as fodder for one of the best Mystery Science Theater 3000 episodes I have ever seen in my life (second only to Space Mutiny, in my opinion.)


Featuring an uncredited Jennifer Anniston in her first film, and a _Rotten Tomatoes_ rating of 4%...  How did I miss this?


----------



## OuttaInc (Mar 14, 2022)

Bick said:


> Featuring an uncredited Jennifer Anniston in her first film, and a _Rotten Tomatoes_ rating of 4%...  How did I miss this?


I don't know, but that movie is one massive cringe-fest. 

I can only imagine what was going through a young Alan Silvestri's mind during his spotting session with the film director.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 16, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> I'm thinking about the alien from the kid's tv series Helping Henry, back in the 1980s....he was a dining chair!
> View attachment 87504



Does that chair have a matching dinning room set?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 16, 2022)

Bick said:


> Featuring an uncredited Jennifer Anniston in her first film, and a _Rotten Tomatoes_ rating of 4%...  How did I miss this?



So she didn't  make her acting debut in Leprechaun? Interesting.


----------



## Bick (Mar 16, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> So she didn't  make her acting debut in Leprechaun? Interesting.


Maybe that was her first credited film role? She did a fair bit of TV before Leprechaun, too.


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 16, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Does that chair have a matching dinning room set?


It was a long time ago when I watched it, I remember bouncing my toddler daughter on my knee to the theme song and she's in her forties now.

I think there was actually a few of the aliens (*maybe* a full set of six!) who dispersed after landing. One kid had the alien chair called Henry in his house, every week he like explained how various Earth stuff worked so the chair could comprehend. So basically it was educational.


----------



## Judderman (Mar 17, 2022)

The Blob (1958) was not inane enough and required a remake (1988) to make it even more so.
To be fair they made it moderately scary considering it is a blob.

..I remember finding Mac and Me just about watchable at one point but I was under 10 years old. You can filter quite a bit of garbage as a child.


----------



## pogopossum (Mar 17, 2022)

I think that the Blob was  the inspiration for  Lieutenant Yaphit, an amorphous, gelatinous, shapeshifting engineer on the _Orville_,
His silliness is to me a satire on both the horror of the Blob and the womanizing of Captain Kirk.
As such he is doesn't qualify as the siliest. We have Robot Monster and The Gorn for that.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Mar 17, 2022)

Judderman said:


> The Blob (1958)


Well known for being Steve McQueen's first leading role


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 17, 2022)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Well known for being Steve McQueen's first leading role



He was playing  a teenager.


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 18, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> He was playing  a teenager.


He was 28 at the time ... You can see how it influenced the casting of Grease with it's total disregard of how a teenager should look!


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2022)

Judderman said:


> The Blob (1958) was not inane enough and required a remake (1988) to make it even more so.
> To be fair they made it moderately scary considering it is a blob.
> 
> ..I remember finding Mac and Me just about watchable at one point but I was under 10 years old. You can filter quite a bit of garbage as a child.



I can think quite a number shows and movies I enjoyed when I was a kid that as an Adult I now find cringeworthy.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 6, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> It was a long time ago when I watched it, I remember bouncing my toddler daughter on my knee to the theme song and she's in her forties now.
> 
> I think there was actually a few of the aliens (*maybe* a full set of six!) who dispersed after landing. One kid had the alien chair called Henry in his house, every week he like explained how various Earth stuff worked so the chair could comprehend. So basically it was educational.


Vaguely remember the title music/song, with the line "So we cross the universe, disguised as dining chairs"


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 6, 2022)

The sofa from "They Came From Somewhere Else", an unjustly forgotten series with the second-best title music in SF TV. Sung by iirc Jane the drummer from the Mo-Dettes, later of the Communards(?)


----------



## Rodders (Jun 7, 2022)

Makes me think of the Mattress from Squornshellous Zeta in Life, The Universe and Everything by Douglas Adams.


----------



## harveststar (Jun 21, 2022)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Can't believe this bloke wasn't first on the list
> View attachment 84851


He smiles like Miley Cyrus used to!


----------



## harveststar (Jun 21, 2022)

"We are a peaceful race and are afraid of aliens." Star Trek: The Animated Series - Serve a Greater Cause
You can choose any alien from this show, they're all pretty bad. Even the humans.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Jun 21, 2022)

I loved pretty much all the aliens in the Star Trek animated series. A lot of great, imaginative designs IMO. What's inane to me is the live action series' penchant for creating new alien species just by re-arranging the bumps on their forehead.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 21, 2022)

Having watched _Teenagers From Outer Space_ recently with my son I can't believe I didn't think of the Gargons when I first encountered this thread.   Basically they were crayfish (or possibly lobsters) _held really close to the camera_ so they looked big.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 21, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> Having watched _Teenagers From Outer Space_ recently with my son I can't believe I didn't think of the Gargons when I first encountered this thread.   Basically they were crayfish (or possibly lobsters) _held really close to the camera_ so they looked big.
> View attachment 90722



This film had some innovative special effects.   This is just as bad as the fake looking  Skelton in the pool scene .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 21, 2022)

harveststar said:


> View attachment 90719
> "We are a peaceful race and are afraid of aliens." Star Trek: The Animated Series - Serve a Greater Cause
> You can choose any alien from this show, they're all pretty bad. Even the humans.



It looks like an animated kindergarten sketch.


----------



## harveststar (Jun 21, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> It looks like an animated kindergarten sketch.



Most of them looked that way, but at the time, I thought they did it to impress the kids. Like a horse alien, crab alien - it looked like story time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2022)

Droflet said:


> At the time I thought this guy must have really wanted to break into show business very badly indeed. That rubber suit had to be hot. Poor guy.
> 
> View attachment 84850



Has been reckoned in twice in Star Trek,


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> He was 28 at the time ... You can see how it influenced the casting of Grease with it's total disregard of how a teenager should look!
> View attachment 87621



Have you ever seen her in the box office flop   *The Big Bus *1976 ?


----------

